

Tesla’s forgotten co-founder wants to electrify America’s garbage trucks - tashoecraft
http://qz.com/350037/teslas-forgotten-co-founder-wants-to-electrify-americas-garbage-trucks/

======
tashoecraft
These are the applications where the silent aspect of electric cars truly
benefits those in the community. Having a silent garbage truck going around at
5am wakes significantly less people up.

Also not having to drive behind one that sends all sorts of diesel fumes to
you would be a welcome addition as well.

